# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  hs_err_pid[#]

## Zhaylin

Can I delete these?
It's a random note that saves itself on my desktop every now and then.
Here's what it says (it's long)

"#
# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment:
#
#  EXCEPTION_ACCESS_VIOLATION (0xc0000005) at pc=0x12ee6b27, pid=4892, tid=1072
#
# JRE version: 6.0_14-b08
# Java VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (14.0-b16 mixed mode windows-x86 )
# Problematic frame:
# C  [ig4icd32.dll+0x116b27]
#
# If you would like to submit a bug report, please visit:
#   http://java.sun.com/webapps/bugreport/crash.jsp
# The crash happened outside the Java Virtual Machine in native code.
# See problematic frame for where to report the bug.
#

---------------  T H R E A D  ---------------

Current thread (0x0efd9400):  JavaThread "Thread-12" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1072, stack(0x10810000,0x10860000)]

siginfo: ExceptionCode=0xc0000005, reading address 0x00000000

Registers:
EAX=0x23b44d00, EBX=0x288ef3c8, ECX=0x0000005e, EDX=0x134e84a0
ESP=0x1085c53c, EBP=0x288ef3c0, ESI=0x00000000, EDI=0x00000000
EIP=0x12ee6b27, EFLAGS=0x00010202

Top of Stack: (sp=0x1085c53c)
0x1085c53c:   00000179 134e3fe8 00000179 00020000
0x1085c54c:   000000ff 288ef3c0 10101010 3f701010
0x1085c55c:   12eee33b 00000178 134e84a0 00000179
0x1085c56c:   00000011 12eee681 134e84a0 00000179
0x1085c57c:   00000000 134e3fe8 134e027f 00080139
0x1085c58c:   12e3dcb4 134e3fe8 00000411 00000179
0x1085c59c:   759e9688 04ffe804 134e027f 12e5b98e
0x1085c5ac:   00000411 00000411 00000000 12e5c207 

Instructions: (pc=0x12ee6b27)
0x12ee6b17:   5c 24 18 f2 0f 10 44 24 18 8b 7b f8 0f af 7a 18
0x12ee6b27:   0f b6 2c 37 03 fe f2 0f 2a cd f2 0f 59 c8 f2 0f 


Stack: [0x10810000,0x10860000],  sp=0x1085c53c,  free space=305k
Native frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code, C=native code)
C  [ig4icd32.dll+0x116b27]

Java frames: (J=compiled Java code, j=interpreted, Vv=VM code)
J  jaggl.OpenGL.glDrawElements(IIIJ)V
J  tt.a(ILfp;BII)V
J  qo.c(I)V
J  qo.a(Lc;Lwg;I)V
J  fg.a(IIIIIIIII[Lfi :wink2: V
J  fg.a(IIIIIIIII[Lfi :wink2: V
J  nm.a(IIIIIIBII)V
J  fg.a(IIIIIIIII[Lfi :wink2: V
J  fg.a(IIIIIIIII[Lfi :wink2: V
J  nm.a(IIIIIIBII)V
J  fg.a(IIIIIIIII[Lfi :wink2: V
J  fg.a(IIIIIIIII[Lfi :wink2: V
J  fg.a(IIIIIIIII[Lfi :wink2: V
J  fg.a(IIIIIIIII[Lfi :wink2: V
J  nm.a(IIIIIIBII)V
J  dv.a(I)V
J  ei.b(I)V
J  client.i(I)V
J  client.b(I)V
J  pr.f(I)V
J  pr.run()V
j  java.lang.Thread.run()V+11
v  ~StubRoutines::call_stub

---------------  P R O C E S S  ---------------

Java Threads: ( => current thread )
  0x10426c00 JavaThread "Thread-23" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=3480, stack(0x10260000,0x102b0000)]
  0x10426400 JavaThread "Thread-22" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5424, stack(0x100d0000,0x10120000)]
  0x10426000 JavaThread "Thread-17" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5540, stack(0x21a60000,0x21ab0000)]
  0x10425800 JavaThread "Thread-16" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5792, stack(0x12940000,0x12990000)]
  0x10425400 JavaThread "Java Sound Event Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5912, stack(0x10f40000,0x10f90000)]
  0x0efd7c00 JavaThread "Thread-13" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4724, stack(0x10930000,0x10980000)]
=>0x0efd9400 JavaThread "Thread-12" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=1072, stack(0x10810000,0x10860000)]
  0x0efd8800 JavaThread "Thread-11" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=2908, stack(0x10160000,0x101b0000)]
  0x0efd2c00 JavaThread "thread applet-loader.class-1" [_thread_blocked, id=5240, stack(0x0f510000,0x0f560000)]
  0x0efd4c00 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-2" [_thread_blocked, id=4088, stack(0x10040000,0x10090000)]
  0x0efd7800 JavaThread "Applet 1 LiveConnect Worker Thread" [_thread_blocked, id=5452, stack(0x0f9c0000,0x0fa10000)]
  0x0efd7000 JavaThread "Browser Side Object Cleanup Thread" [_thread_blocked, id=3256, stack(0x0ffb0000,0x10000000)]
  0x0efd6c00 JavaThread "Windows Tray Icon Thread" [_thread_in_native, id=4720, stack(0x0fd90000,0x0fde0000)]
  0x0efd6400 JavaThread "CacheCleanUpThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=1208, stack(0x0fd00000,0x0fd50000)]
  0x0efd6000 JavaThread "CacheMemoryCleanUpThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5436, stack(0x0fc70000,0x0fcc0000)]
  0x0efd5800 JavaThread "Java Plug-In Heartbeat Thread" [_thread_blocked, id=4680, stack(0x0fbe0000,0x0fc30000)]
  0x0efd5400 JavaThread "AWT-EventQueue-0" [_thread_blocked, id=3276, stack(0x0fb50000,0x0fba0000)]
  0x0efd4800 JavaThread "AWT-Windows" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=5192, stack(0x0f930000,0x0f980000)]
  0x0efd4000 JavaThread "AWT-Shutdown" [_thread_blocked, id=5216, stack(0x0f8e0000,0x0f930000)]
  0x0efd3800 JavaThread "Java2D Disposer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5292, stack(0x0f7d0000,0x0f820000)]
  0x0efd3400 JavaThread "Java Plug-In Pipe Worker Thread (Client-Side)" daemon [_thread_in_native, id=2768, stack(0x0f660000,0x0f6b0000)]
  0x0efd2800 JavaThread "traceMsgQueueThread" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4772, stack(0x0f360000,0x0f3b0000)]
  0x0efd2000 JavaThread "Timer-0" [_thread_blocked, id=5800, stack(0x0f1b0000,0x0f200000)]
  0x024fb800 JavaThread "Low Memory Detector" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5136, stack(0x0ee90000,0x0eee0000)]
  0x024f4800 JavaThread "CompilerThread0" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5992, stack(0x0ee00000,0x0ee50000)]
  0x024f4000 JavaThread "Attach Listener" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5332, stack(0x0ed70000,0x0edc0000)]
  0x024eb400 JavaThread "Signal Dispatcher" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=4968, stack(0x0ece0000,0x0ed30000)]
  0x024ba400 JavaThread "Finalizer" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5208, stack(0x0ec50000,0x0eca0000)]
  0x024b9000 JavaThread "Reference Handler" daemon [_thread_blocked, id=5916, stack(0x0ebc0000,0x0ec10000)]
  0x004e9400 JavaThread "main" [_thread_blocked, id=5712, stack(0x00430000,0x00480000)]

Other Threads:
  0x024b5400 VMThread [stack: 0x0eb30000,0x0eb80000] [id=5408]
  0x024fdc00 WatcherThread [stack: 0x0ef20000,0x0ef70000] [id=1320]

VM state:not at safepoint (normal execution)

VM Mutex/Monitor currently owned by a thread: None

Heap
 def new generation   total 5888K, used 4053K [0x04530000, 0x04b90000, 0x04d00000)
  eden space 5248K,  65% used [0x04530000, 0x048854b8, 0x04a50000)
  from space 640K,  99% used [0x04af0000, 0x04b8fff8, 0x04b90000)
  to   space 640K,   0% used [0x04a50000, 0x04a50000, 0x04af0000)
 tenured generation   total 77124K, used 64368K [0x04d00000, 0x09851000, 0x0ab30000)
   the space 77124K,  83% used [0x04d00000, 0x08bdc2e8, 0x08bdc400, 0x09851000)
 compacting perm gen  total 14592K, used 14486K [0x0ab30000, 0x0b970000, 0x0eb30000)
   the space 14592K,  99% used [0x0ab30000, 0x0b955838, 0x0b955a00, 0x0b970000)
No shared spaces configured.

Dynamic libraries:
0x00400000 - 0x00424000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\java.exe
0x77140000 - 0x772c0000 	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\ntdll.dll
0x755a0000 - 0x756a0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\kernel32.dll
0x74ec0000 - 0x74f06000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\KERNELBASE.dll
0x75410000 - 0x754b0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\ADVAPI32.dll
0x75070000 - 0x7511c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\msvcrt.dll
0x769c0000 - 0x769d9000 	C:\Windows\SysWOW64\sechost.dll
0x75310000 - 0x75400000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\RPCRT4.dll
0x74cb0000 - 0x74d10000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SspiCli.dll
0x74ca0000 - 0x74cac000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPTBASE.dll
0x72eb0000 - 0x72efb000 	C:\Windows\system32\apphelp.dll
0x6be80000 - 0x6bf0c000 	C:\Windows\AppPatch\AcLayers.DLL
0x756a0000 - 0x757a0000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\USER32.dll
0x75cd0000 - 0x75d60000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\GDI32.dll
0x751f0000 - 0x751fa000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\LPK.dll
0x74f40000 - 0x74fdd000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\USP10.dll
0x75d70000 - 0x769b9000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SHELL32.dll
0x754b0000 - 0x75507000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SHLWAPI.dll
0x769e0000 - 0x76b3c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\ole32.dll
0x74fe0000 - 0x7506f000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\OLEAUT32.dll
0x72c40000 - 0x72c57000 	C:\Windows\system32\USERENV.dll
0x72c30000 - 0x72c3b000 	C:\Windows\system32\profapi.dll
0x72810000 - 0x72861000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINSPOOL.DRV
0x728b0000 - 0x728c2000 	C:\Windows\system32\MPR.dll
0x76ce0000 - 0x76d40000 	C:\Windows\system32\IMM32.DLL
0x75120000 - 0x751ec000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\MSCTF.dll
0x7c340000 - 0x7c396000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\msvcr71.dll
0x6d800000 - 0x6da8b000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\client\jvm.dll
0x728e0000 - 0x72912000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINMM.dll
0x6d7b0000 - 0x6d7bc000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\verify.dll
0x6d330000 - 0x6d34f000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\java.dll
0x6d290000 - 0x6d298000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\hpi.dll
0x77110000 - 0x77115000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\PSAPI.DLL
0x6d7f0000 - 0x6d7ff000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\zip.dll
0x6d430000 - 0x6d436000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jp2native.dll
0x6d1d0000 - 0x6d1e3000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\deploy.dll
0x74da0000 - 0x74ebc000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CRYPT32.dll
0x74f30000 - 0x74f3c000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\MSASN1.dll
0x758e0000 - 0x759d4000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\WININET.dll
0x75d60000 - 0x75d63000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\Normaliz.dll
0x757a0000 - 0x758d5000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\urlmon.dll
0x75ad0000 - 0x75cc9000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\iertutil.dll
0x6d6b0000 - 0x6d6f3000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\regutils.dll
0x73350000 - 0x73359000 	C:\Windows\system32\VERSION.dll
0x71590000 - 0x717d0000 	C:\Windows\system32\msi.dll
0x6d610000 - 0x6d623000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\net.dll
0x75a90000 - 0x75ac5000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\WS2_32.dll
0x75400000 - 0x75406000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\NSI.dll
0x73050000 - 0x7308c000 	C:\Windows\system32\mswsock.dll
0x72ae0000 - 0x72ae6000 	C:\Windows\System32\wship6.dll
0x6d630000 - 0x6d639000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\nio.dll
0x6d000000 - 0x6d14a000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\awt.dll
0x72d10000 - 0x72eae000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.common-controls_6595b64144ccf1df_6.0.7600.16385_none_4211  89da2b7fabfc\comctl32.dll
0x71da0000 - 0x71db3000 	C:\Windows\system32\DWMAPI.DLL
0x72a20000 - 0x72aa0000 	C:\Windows\system32\uxtheme.dll
0x600e0000 - 0x600f9000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Real\RealPlayer\browserrecord\chrome\hook\rp  chromebrowserrecordhelper.dll
0x73f30000 - 0x740c0000 	C:\Windows\WinSxS\x86_microsoft.windows.gdiplus_65  95b64144ccf1df_1.1.7600.16385_none_72fc7cbf861225c  a\gdiplus.dll
0x7c3a0000 - 0x7c41b000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSVCP71.dll
0x6d230000 - 0x6d284000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\fontmanager.dll
0x73000000 - 0x73044000 	C:\Windows\system32\dnsapi.DLL
0x730b0000 - 0x730cc000 	C:\Windows\system32\iphlpapi.DLL
0x730a0000 - 0x730a7000 	C:\Windows\system32\WINNSI.DLL
0x72c20000 - 0x72c25000 	C:\Windows\System32\wshtcpip.dll
0x72f90000 - 0x72fb5000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Bonjour\mdnsNSP.dll
0x72f40000 - 0x72f46000 	C:\Windows\system32\rasadhlp.dll
0x72f50000 - 0x72f88000 	C:\Windows\System32\fwpuclnt.dll
0x6d1a0000 - 0x6d1c3000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\dcpr.dll
0x72b30000 - 0x72b46000 	C:\Windows\system32\CRYPTSP.dll
0x72af0000 - 0x72b2b000 	C:\Windows\system32\rsaenh.dll
0x73090000 - 0x730a0000 	C:\Windows\system32\NLAapi.dll
0x72ff0000 - 0x72ff8000 	C:\Windows\System32\winrnr.dll
0x72fe0000 - 0x72ff0000 	C:\Windows\system32\napinsp.dll
0x72fc0000 - 0x72fd2000 	C:\Windows\system32\pnrpnsp.dll
0x6d7a0000 - 0x6d7af000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\unpack.dll
0x0ff10000 - 0x0ff1d000 	C:\.jagex_cache_32\runescape\jagmisc.dll
0x6d520000 - 0x6d544000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jsound.dll
0x6d550000 - 0x6d558000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jsoundds.dll
0x70110000 - 0x70182000 	C:\Windows\system32\DSOUND.dll
0x72b50000 - 0x72b75000 	C:\Windows\system32\POWRPROF.dll
0x76b40000 - 0x76cdd000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\SETUPAPI.dll
0x75510000 - 0x75537000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CFGMGR32.dll
0x74f10000 - 0x74f22000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\DEVOBJ.dll
0x700c0000 - 0x700f9000 	C:\Windows\system32\MMDevAPI.DLL
0x72920000 - 0x72a15000 	C:\Windows\system32\PROPSYS.dll
0x70050000 - 0x70080000 	C:\Windows\system32\wdmaud.drv
0x70040000 - 0x70044000 	C:\Windows\system32\ksuser.dll
0x70100000 - 0x70107000 	C:\Windows\system32\AVRT.dll
0x70080000 - 0x700b6000 	C:\Windows\system32\AUDIOSES.DLL
0x70030000 - 0x70038000 	C:\Windows\system32\msacm32.drv
0x740c0000 - 0x740d4000 	C:\Windows\system32\MSACM32.dll
0x6dea0000 - 0x6dea7000 	C:\Windows\system32\midimap.dll
0x75200000 - 0x75283000 	C:\Windows\syswow64\CLBCatQ.DLL
0x6d360000 - 0x6d366000 	C:\Program Files (x86)\Java\jre6\bin\jawt.dll
0x12cd0000 - 0x12ce8000 	C:\.jagex_cache_32\runescape\jaggl.dll
0x6b510000 - 0x6b5d8000 	C:\Windows\system32\OPENGL32.dll
0x72f10000 - 0x72f32000 	C:\Windows\system32\GLU32.dll
0x748c0000 - 0x749a7000 	C:\Windows\system32\DDRAW.dll
0x748b0000 - 0x748b6000 	C:\Windows\system32\DCIMAN32.dll
0x12dd0000 - 0x133a2000 	C:\Windows\system32\ig4icd32.dll
0x13590000 - 0x1394e000 	C:\Windows\system32\ig4dev32.dll

VM Arguments:
jvm_args: -D__jvm_launched=153448412073 -Xbootclasspath/a:C:\\PROGRA~2\\Java\\jre6\\lib\\deploy.jar;C:\\PR  OGRA~2\\Java\\jre6\\lib\\javaws.jar;C:\\PROGRA~2\\  Java\\jre6\\lib\\plugin.jar -Xmx102m -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true -Dsun.plugin2.jvm.args=-D__jvm_launched=153448412073 "-Xbootclasspath/a:C:\\\\PROGRA~2\\\\Java\\\\jre6\\\\lib\\\\deploy.  jar;C:\\\\PROGRA~2\\\\Java\\\\jre6\\\\lib\\\\javaw  s.jar;C:\\\\PROGRA~2\\\\Java\\\\jre6\\\\lib\\\\plu  gin.jar" "-Djava.class.path=C:\\\\PROGRA~2\\\\Java\\\\jre6\\\  \classes" --- -- -Xmx102m -Dsun.java2d.noddraw=true 
java_command: sun.plugin2.main.client.PluginMain write_pipe_name=jpi2_pid4324_pipe3,read_pipe_name=  jpi2_pid4324_pipe2
Launcher Type: SUN_STANDARD

Environment Variables:
PATH=C:\Windows\system32;C:\Windows;C:\Windows\Sys  tem32\Wbem;C:\Windows\System32\WindowsPowerShell\v  1.0\;c:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Roxio Shared\DLLShared\;C:\Program Files (x86)\QuickTime\QTSystem\
USERNAME=Zhaylin
OS=Windows_NT
PROCESSOR_IDENTIFIER=Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10, GenuineIntel



---------------  S Y S T E M  ---------------

OS: Windows 7 Build 7600 

CPU:total 2 (2 cores per cpu, 1 threads per core) family 6 model 23 stepping 10, cmov, cx8, fxsr, mmx, sse, sse2, sse3, ssse3

Memory: 4k page, physical 4194303k(3057036k free), swap 4194303k(4194303k free)

vm_info: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (14.0-b16) for windows-x86 JRE (1.6.0_14-b08), built on May 21 2009 08:03:56 by "java_re" with MS VC++ 7.1

time: Mon Apr 19 15:22:22 2010
elapsed time: 3228 seconds"

----------


## ninja9578

Java is notorious for being buggy, updating it might help.

----------


## khh

To answer you question: Yes, you can safely delete them.

----------


## Zhaylin

Thanks  :smiley: 

I'll try updating and I'll now delete those Notes.

----------

